

Jeremy Lin's Success and The System - manvsmachine
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7576223/nba-jeremy-lin-success-system

======
manvsmachine
One thing I love about Lin's story is that it's making people realize that
today's "industry experts" still don't perfectly place talent where it needs
to be, even in an industry as heavily scouted and recruited as pro sports.

